# Piriformis Syndrome?



## Jacoder (Sep 23, 2010)

Does anyone know how to code "periformis syndrome''? Thanks!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Sep 23, 2010)

355.0


----------



## Jacoder (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

